# برنامج لتحويل الكثير من الوحدات القياسيه في الهندسه من نضام الي اخر



## alwardrus (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الي جميع الزميلاء
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اهدي اليكم برنامج لتحويل الكثير من الوحدات القياسيه في الهندسه من نضام الي اخر
------------------------------------------------
أخوكم في الله
أستاذ دكتور - أنور الورد
ماجستير استثمار حقول نفط و غاز. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه1997 . 
دكتوراه تصميم و تعميم مشاريع أنتاج النفط خلال عمليات الاغراق. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه 2003
في الوقت الحاضر - مدير عام لمجموعه تصميم و تحليل مشاريع الانتاج للقطاعات النفطيه غرب سيبيرياء. شركة باشنفت باشجيو بروجيكت
في الوقت الحاضر - أستاذ دكتور بجامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط كليه المعادن –جيلوجيا –حفر – استخراج – استثمار. حيث أقوم باعداد اخصائون في فيزيا وهيدروديناميكا المكامن النفطيه 
تحياتي لجميع المهندسين
-----------------------------------------------------------
الشركه
http://www.geo-project.ru/eng/


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (27 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً، ونفعك بالإسلام ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## masrawy 33 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وأرضاك.


----------



## رؤى ج (28 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور دكتورنا العزيز

لا اعلم لماذا لا يفتح موقع الشركة من داخل السعودية


----------



## hudairaq1 (18 يناير 2008)

:19: مشكوررررررررررررررررر دكتورنا الغالي جزاك الله خيراً :19:


----------



## نورالصفار (18 يناير 2008)

الف شكر دكتور


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (22 يناير 2008)

شكرا استاذنا العزيز على هذا البرنامج الرائع:28:


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eslamiacom (25 يوليو 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## eng.idc (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك يا استاذ ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## eng.idc (9 أغسطس 2010)

هل يوجد لديك برامج اكسل خاص لهايدروليك حفر الابار النفطية
وكذلك حسابات البطانه


----------



## محمد السيد عيسوي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## braq33 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## تولين (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي الفاضل وشكرا على الرابط جاري التجريب والتحميل
وان شاء الله تفيد هذا القسم في مجال تخصصك


----------



## bakeraf (22 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## قلب الأحبة (15 فبراير 2012)

*برنامج لتحويل الكثير من الوحدات القياسيه في الهندسه من نظام إلى آخر*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير يــا هندسة 

جاري التحميل والتجربة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## Anwar_en (2 مارس 2012)

Thankx


----------



## momoo (2 مارس 2012)

thanXxXxXXXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## خصيباوي (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع والمفيد


----------



## خصيباوي (3 مارس 2012)

*طلب مساعدة في معلومة*

تحية طيبة - طلب مساعدة
أريد من الأخوة المهندسين مساعدتي بمعنى كلمة female
المذكورة في الصورة المرفقة ، لحصول اختلاف في المقصود منها ( طبعا معناها أنثى أو أنثوي) ولكن ما هو الشكل الذي تنطبق عليه لطفا أريد صورة من كاتلوج فني يوثق ذلك قدر الإمكان أو الإرشاد إلى رابط أو موقع مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## صطوف2 (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا لكـ اخي العزيز على جهودكـ الجباره


----------



## Ahmed Saad Aldin (7 مارس 2012)

حول الله جميع احولك للخير و السعادة في الدنيا والاخرة


و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yaseenrar (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## dartanian88 (13 مارس 2012)

*مشكور دكتورنا العزيز
*


----------



## dartanian88 (13 مارس 2012)

خصيباوي قال:


> تحية طيبة - طلب مساعدة
> أريد من الأخوة المهندسين مساعدتي بمعنى كلمة female
> المذكورة في الصورة المرفقة ، لحصول اختلاف في المقصود منها ( طبعا معناها أنثى أو أنثوي) ولكن ما هو الشكل الذي تنطبق عليه لطفا أريد صورة من كاتلوج فني يوثق ذلك قدر الإمكان أو الإرشاد إلى رابط أو موقع مع جزيل الشكر


المقصود ب female سن القلاووظ داخلي وليس من الخارج


----------

